# Permatex Anti Seize Lubricant



## tiredretired

Anybody here use it?  I use it all the time when working on vehicles, machinery or whatever.  Great stuff.  I discovered it merits when serving in the Navy and been a fan of it ever since.  

Too many applications for it to list, suffice to say you should keep it handy when putting things back together you may have to take apart again.


----------



## mla2ofus

And especially if putting iron bolts into threaded aluminum.
                               Mike


----------



## tiredretired

mla2ofus said:


> And especially if putting iron bolts into threaded aluminum.
> Mike



Absolutely!!  I think that may be the original intent of the stuff to prevent galling.  Maybe we can use the stuff on liberals.  They have a lot of gall.


----------



## mla2ofus

That may fix the gall, but you can't fix stupid!!
                                         Mike


----------



## road squawker

use the #2 on alum, and the #1 on the libs


----------



## JimVT

I remember the permatex being a lot thicker than the locktite. both seem to do the job.


----------



## tiredretired

JimVT said:


> I remember the permatex being a lot thicker than the locktite. both seem to do the job.



I've always used the Permatex Anti Seize to lubricate the slides when changing disc break pads.  Never use the Moly grease most do.  I have always had good luck with that stuff no matter where i have used it. 

Every nut that goes on a bolt on my vehicles has some anti seize on it unless the application calls for Thread Locker.


----------



## 300 H and H

We use it a lot. All sorts of brands as well. I can not remember any of them not working as advertised. Farm machinery is a natural for this as some gets left out doors seasonally. As well as the corrosion from fertilizers and other products that are acidic. Makes life so much simpler when you need to do a repair later..

Regards, Kirk


----------

